# Impressed With The Russian



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

I must say that after becoming dismayed by the inflating cost of cheaper style mechanical watches on fleabay i thought i would search USSR watches only. To my surprise there was a fair amount of very nice looking watches at a very affordable price. I love the bright red and maroon faces so much to the that i think ill buy a maroon Slawa day/date and have bid on a bizarre looking blue art deco style watch (looks like a shrunken bed side clock).

There was also a very unique sputnic day watch that i would have liked however their buy now price was about $150 US.

Is there anything i should be looking out for with these Russians either rubbish or holly grails.

Has anyone had trouble buying from these countries.

Cheers Mark.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi mark

The Slava's are great watches so are many others like Poljot, try to buy USSR watches, pre 1992

check out these sites that will help you with research & get a feel for all things USSR

http://ussrtime.com/

http://www.netgrafik...ussiantimes.htm

http://www.autosovie...hcollection.htm

http://www.ussrwatches.info/main.php

http://russrussianwa...s.blogspot.com/

Cheers Martin


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

> The Slava's are great watches so are many others like Poljot, try to buy USSR watches, pre 1992
> 
> check out these sites that will help you with research & get a feel for all things USSR


Hi,

Interested in buying my first rusky. What is the reason for opting for a pre 1992 (quality?)

thanks


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

tonyrsv said:


> > The Slava's are great watches so are many others like Poljot, try to buy USSR watches, pre 1992
> >
> > check out these sites that will help you with research & get a feel for all things USSR
> 
> ...


Pre 1992 watches were made in the USSR before the RussianFederation & the fall of communism etc, etc,

so the watches are a little more collectable, :thumbsup:


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Ahhh Help Ive now bought 3 a

70s slava

60s kirovskie crab

molnia pocket watch


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Well done Komrad! Affordable Russians are generally a good buy! :yes:

E N J O Y ! :notworthy:


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

Martinzx wrote:-



> Pre 1992 watches were made in the USSR before the RussianFederation & the fall of communism etc, etc,
> 
> so the watches are a little more collectable, :thumbsup:


OK thanks for the reply. Apologies for hijacking thread. :black eye:


----------

